# 2002 Altima with alot of codes



## justbarriault (Nov 19, 2010)

Just bought an altima (2002 2.5 with 122k) from my brother who's been in Baghdad all summer so therefor it's been sitting for 8 months. Battery was dead so I replaced it and started driving it. Have only had it for five days and I am getting many different codes at different points, and when it was parked it had none. I have about 500 miles on it now, and I erase the codes fairly often. Codes are P0420, p0302(new today), po442, p0507. P0420 seems to be the only one that comes back every 40-100 miles, the rest have all popped up at different times. I am a decent mechanic, but don't think that all of these codes are accurate. Was hoping that the low voltage from the old battery and 8 month old fuel may have caused issues? Thanks:wtf::wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would start by checking or changing your plugs first. Then look at your 02 sensors and put a fresh tank of gas in. Clean and/or change the gas cap, also look for any leaks and cracks in the evap hoses.


----------



## justbarriault (Nov 19, 2010)

And should I replace the cat? I've been reading that this is very common to cause engine damage. I'm assuming that the egr pickup is after this which causes the material to go in through the intake system? I will be more than happy to do that but getting this thing to clear the codes is my first priority


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the 0420 points to the cat but some have got rid of that code by changing the first 02 sensor. If you're really worried about it breaking up and getting inside your engine you can certainly replace it but I would try the sensor first as the car has been sitting for quite a while.


----------

